# Back on Cipralex - Feeling less anxious but more sad



## forgetmenot (Jan 29, 2010)

I am back on Cipralex now  i am very sensitive to medication but this one seems to take the anxiety away.   I am feeling very tired a little nauseated on it again but it is better than being anxious all time.  I am finding i am more sad this time though  I wasn't this sad when i took it before.  Maybe it is not the medication maybe it is just i am aware more


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 29, 2010)

*new low*

going back on the cipralex has decreased my anxiety but has increased the sadness. I just can't seem to stay on top of it.  I need to sleep more  It is good that i am more calm as i will need this to deal with things  but the sadness is so deep at times the thoughts are returning.  I want to do whats right stay on the medication but the sadness is overtaking me its awful to deal with.


----------



## Andy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: new low*



Violet said:


> going back on the cipralex has decreased my anxiety but has increased the sadness. I just can't seem to stay on top of it.  I need to sleep more  It is good that i am more calm as i will need this to deal with things  but the sadness is so deep at times the thoughts are returning.  I want to do whats right stay on the medication but the sadness is overtaking me its awful to deal with.


 
When do you see your doctor next? I only tried Cipralex briefly and I don't remember side effects but some medications can make people feel low or suicidal.  If it is making you feel low then it may not be the medication for you and you should probably get in to see your doctor right away. I'm not suggesting to quit it without talking to your doctor obviously but go talk to your doctor about getting on something else.  There are many more medications out there for anxiety.  Plus with all your going through right now, I am sure that's not helping things.


----------



## Retired (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: new low*



> If it is making you feel low then it may not be the medication for you



Not necessarily.  Effects of some medications should not be confused with troublesome side effects, and without knowing Violet's medical history, diagnosis and other meds being taken, prescription as well as over the counter it would be incorrect to imply this medication may not be appropriate.

The best advice would be for Violet to report the way she feels to her doctor as soon as possible, because subtle changes such as a dosage change or regimen modification may be all that's needed.  

However if you are having thoughts of suicide, Violet, this must be dealt with immediately.  Try to contact your prescribing doctor, and if that's not possible, get a trusted family member or friend to come stay with you until you can get to professional help.

If there is a walk in clinic or emergency room in your comunity, go there.  In the absence of these, cal a local crisis line, where the caring and helpful staff can point you to a resource in your community.

It could be the medication is starting to work by resetting your brain's chemical activity, perhaps even making you feel drowsy and lethargic.

Usually these effects diminish with time as your body acclimates to the new medication, so your best course might be to just tolerate the lethargic feelings for the first few days and enjoy the rest.

However, if you find suicidal thoughts emerging, then you need to seek the help of a professional mental health worker.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Back on Cipralex - feeling less anxious but more sad*

Violet, I suspect that your initial thoughts were correct: As Cipralex helps to reduce your anxiety, it is allowing you to become more aware of (and to feel) the sadness or depression that has probably been lying behind the anxiety all along. In time, the Cipralex should also help to combat the low mood. 

I agree with Steve: Make sure your doctor is aware of how your feeling and follow any advice /she gives you but it may well be worth persisting with the Cipralex unless your doctor advises otherwise.


----------



## Andy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Back on Cipralex - feeling less anxious but more sad*

I see what your both saying and if it sounded like I was saying "it was not" the medication for her then then Violet, I was not saying that. I thought by saying "It may not" be the medication for her it implied otherwise.

I do know not to advise anyone in taking or not taking medication and truly only meant that it was a possibility.

Violet, hopefully you didn't take it that way, if you did I apologize.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Back on Cipralex - feeling less anxious but more sad*

I don't see my doctor until monday my GP then my psychologist on tuesday.
  I did not get this low before on this medication.
  I am only at 5mg  but as been said maybe it  is just my brain getting use to it again.
  I will continue to take it as it is the weekend and my husband will be around 
  I think my first thoughts were correct too i am just feeling more now where as before i was able to mask the sadness. 
thanks i hope the sadness goes away soon as i have alot on my plate soon and i want to be stronger then.  take care.


----------

